# [SOLVED] Is a BIOS update necessary in order to run Windows 8?



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have an ASUS K55A laptop computer and I bought this particular laptop as a birthday gift earlier this year. This laptop is pre-loaded with Windows 7 Home Premium edition (64-bit version) and it is powered by an Intel Core i7 Quad-Core processor at 2.30Ghz. It has 8GB of RAM (DDR3 type RAM) on my system.

Using CPU-Z in my Windows 7 system, I determine that my BIOS update is loaded with this version: K55A.204 (BIOS date 03/13/2012). That BIOS is provided by American Megatrends Inc.

I couldn't remember which particular key that I have to press in order to access the ASUS BIOS during the POST (Power-on-self-test) process.

Anyways, what are your suggestions to this situation? Is it really necessary to update the BIOS for my ASUS K55A laptop?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Is a BIOS update necessary in order to run Windows 8?*

In order to fully support Windows 8 I suggest you update the BIOS.

Asus has an EZ Flash feature which allows you to update the BIOS from the BIOS... 

Guide : ASUS EZ Flash bios update - YouTube


----------

